# Barcode Printing



## pianogirl68 (Aug 12, 2007)

This is the closest forum to what I need, so if it's the wrong place, my apologies.

I'm printing ID cards with barcodes, and have usually printed on white cards with no problem. This year I had the bright idea to use colored cards (for class identification), so I purchased a deep green and a deep royal blue set of cards. I never thought about the mostly transparent 'ink' not showing up on the darker cards. I know I can add a white label to the card for the barcode, but I'm afraid the students will just peel those off. Anyone have any other ideas? Are there other types of ink cartridges to use?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi pianogirl, welcome to TSF

The 2 colours you selected for the cards, deep green and blue, may not offer enough of a contrast for the barcode scanner to read, which is why barcodes are usually black on white.

I don't think a different ink would make any difference as inks for specific printers are generally the same in quality.

Instead of adding a white label, I would go back to using white card to print on, and then use some other method for class identification. Maybe a coloured strip along the top of the card or a coloured border.


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

he says he has already purchased the cards,
prehaps, if the scanners would read through laminated plastic the best thing to do would be to add the white strips and laminate over them? i dont know much about this area or if that would work, but seems a logical idea :4-dontkno


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I was going to suggest lamination as well


----------



## pianogirl68 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions. Unfortunately, the white strip didn't work either - the printer won't print on it if it's attached to the card. On a whim, I painted a white strip across the bottom with liquid paper, and it actually worked, but I'm not up to painting over 300 cards  I'm printing the barcodes on a regular inkjet on labels, and will attach them to the back. I was just hoping someone would tell me there's an opaque ink cartridge available somewhere. I guess I'm just too picky....


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

heh, well good luck, the opaque ink cartridges to fit all printers business wouldnt be making a profit i dont think 

yea, maybe you were being a bit picky :tongue:


----------

